# Why NOT a Traeger?



## tikigriller

So I have been reading a ton of the posts about what pellet unit to buy, and what has shocked me, is so few recommendations for the Traeger, even though it seems to be such a popular grill in the world. 

I seem to have narrowed it down to 

GMG
Rec Tec
Traeger
MAK 1
Yoder 640

The Mak1 and the Yoder are definitely on the high end of the price scale, but I come from a school of though of you get what you pay for, and to that note, the GMG makes me nervous by nothing more than the lowest price. 

I was ready to pull the Traeger trigger, but with all my research, it rarely comes up as recommended vs the others I am thinking about. 

Sorry ahead of time for yet another post about what grill to by, I just hope the way I am asking will get some slightly different answers and recommendations compared to everything I have already read. Once this is done, you have no idea how many cooking questions I am about to get into!!!!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

You should add the Smokin it smokers too the list of you're looking to smoke and not just grill. 

The pellet smokers like Traeger burn the pellets so the smoke you get is milder than other smokers.


----------



## tikigriller

I'm not sure how much actual smoking I will do. Any smoking I will do will probably be handled just fine with the smoking accessories in the pellet grills. Reality is, and it may make a difference too on what to spend, is 99% of my cooking is just for myself and my family of 5.  That being said, I will check it out, cause you can never go wrong with options!!


----------



## chef jimmyj

Traeger was the First, But they didn't really keep innovating. Other manufacturers added the latest and greatest controller, Traeger kept their original supplier. Controllers soon took another step forward. While most updated and even offered the newest gen controller to existing owners at a discount...Traeger stuck with their original. Same with other parts of the burner and auger. Others went with new designs and Traeger, stayed the same. Other manufacturers bragged they were either 100% Made in America or as Rec Tec outsourced but assembled and quality tested in America. Taeger started in the States but now has the whole deal made in CHINA. Other companies manufacture with and advertise they use heavy gauge Steel and are built like a Tank...Traeger went to Thinner Lighter Steel and the price went up. Basically Taeger figured their Name as the originator would carry them at #1 and the young Upstarts surpassed them as the Exec's sat around toasting their success...JJ


----------



## tikigriller

That makes sense. My good friend has a Traeger, but he bought it 4 years ago, and has had no issues at all. I even told him today, that I bet quality took a down turn because of their popularity. A Traeger today is not the same as 4 years ago....well, apparently it is the same!!


----------



## chef jimmyj

tikigriller said:


> That makes sense. My good friend has a Traeger, but he bought it 4 years ago, and has had no issues at all. I even told him today, that I bet quality took a down turn because of their popularity. A Traeger today is not the same as 4 years ago....well, apparently it is the same!!


Same but cheaply made of thin steel...JJ


----------



## grampamac

I purchased a Treagar about 2 years ago.

I take good care of it and have it covered.

My wheels are rusting as are many internal components.  I will not buy another.

Also, it is too easy for it to clog.

Also, be aware that the quantity of smoke is low at temps above 350 degrees F.  I need to add a smoke tube to get enough smoke.

If you have the money, don't buy a Treagar.


----------



## dan clements

I purchased a Traeger and it worked great for about three months. Then many issues: three replaced controllers, four hot rods, and absolutely horrible customer service. I gave it away and purchased a RecTec.

The RecTec has been fantastic. Temperature max 500+. Traeger had difficulty reaching 450. The grill bars/flat top are fantastic. Tonight we did a tomato tart with mozarell, anchovies, olives, and capers (see photos below). Pizza type crust. No comparison in the quality. Smaller auger feeds pellets from the rear: Traeger a long auger from the left. It will warp and bend.

I grill 4-5 times per week in the Seattle area, and the RecTec has been fantastic. Customer service is unreal. We do everything from East North Carolina pork to duck to lamb to veal to beef to veggies to experiments like tonight's. The RecTec is so good I surplussed my Weber that I used to sear meat whenI had the Traeger. 

For me, a RecTec combined with a Tappecue to watch temperatures is an unbeatable combination.













image.jpeg



__ dan clements
__ Aug 9, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ dan clements
__ Aug 9, 2016


----------

